# SJ Stallion choices for mare



## courtsheugh (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a beautiful ex B grade (1.30mt) Holsteiner mare (Cor de la Bryere ) that I am considering breeding one last time. She is approximately 16 hh, traditional-heavier build, exceptional temperament. Very scopey jump. I have a stunning 3 yr old stallion by her (Sire Numero uno - Frozen semen) and would love another foal. As I am in Chile, the selection I have regarding foreign stallions is limited and so would appreciate opinions regarding the ones available this season. Comments on semen quality also welcome as she is 24 yrs old. 

Higher price range

Voltaire

Numero Uno 

Lupicor

Medium price range

Arezzo VDL

Spartacus

Zambesi

Quality Time

Zacharov


Thank you ! 

Courtney


----------

